# vale-de- lobo royal course



## pingu (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all
 Just back from playing oceanica Laguna,old course and vale -de-lobo Royal,what can i say ,the weather was fantastic the courses beautiful and some mediocre golf from myself.
 Best course was the royal course with stunning clubhouse and some great par 3's over lakes and cliffs etc. so im just posting up a picture of me and my group at the iconic 16th, and look forward to going back in october.:cheers:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 21, 2019)

Old thread with no real content. 

But itâ€™ll do for a start. Anyone payed here recently?

Do they check handicap certificates?


----------



## Del_Boy (Jun 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Old thread with no real content.

But itâ€™ll do for a start. Anyone payed here recently?

Do they check handicap certificates?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## IanM (Jun 26, 2019)

Never been asked for a certificate on the Algarve except on Vilamoura Old, and that was some time back.  Usually they are easy going!


----------



## davemc71 (Jul 6, 2020)

Vale do lobo used to ask for handicap Certs but I’ve not been asked for them in last few years. Royal course is special, some nice holes on Ocean course but a few ordinary parkland ones. VDL Royal, San Lorenzo and any of the Quinta do Lago 3 and you can’t go wrong.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 6, 2020)

davemc71 said:



			Vale do lobo used to ask for handicap Certs but I’ve not been asked for them in last few years. Royal course is special, some nice holes on Ocean course but a few ordinary parkland ones. VDL Royal, San Lorenzo and any of the Quinta do Lago 3 and you can’t go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I've never been asked for handicap certificates anywhere in the Algarve. Clubs usually ask what the lowest and highest handicaps are in each fourball, but nothing more than that.

VdL Royal Course is a great course. I agree about VdL Ocean Course being much inferior, it has too many average holes. I really love San Lorenzo and the 3 courses at Quinta do Lago (especially the North Course). Add in a round on the Old Course at Vilamoura, and that's a perfect golf trip !


----------

